# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  BD Trenabol Fake

## Rider

Check this stuff guys...a good friend usin it EOD but nothing happened yet! His diet and workout routine is well planned tho.
Tren acetate should have kicked by now...

----------


## ajfina

color of the oil seen no right (or probably ur camera) usually trenb is dark in color
those looks like homebrew fina , do u have the flip off top?
it looks like a recrimper bottle

----------


## IRON1977

For Me It S Fake.where Is The Hologram Sticker ?

----------


## ajfina

> For Me It S Fake.where Is The Hologram Sticker ?


no more hologram stickers on BD products ,unless u find some old fashion ,and thats a new one check the exp date

----------


## Rider

yea no night sweats,no "aggression", no muscle hardening....

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Check this stuff guys...a good friend usin it EOD but nothing happened yet! His diet and workout routine is well planned tho.
> Tren acetate should have kicked by now...


Your bottle seams bigger then the original BD bottle. But thats not all its something wrong with the type of glass. Comparing your label with afinja´s label you can see that something its nor right. I have not touched many bottles of BD but enough to see that yours look different.

----------


## Titan1

the new vials have green rubber stopper with the BD logo does your have it

----------


## MASTERDBOL

dont the bottles have the "date made" now, instead of an expiration date?

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> dont the bottles have the "date made" now, instead of an expiration date?


hummm...i really dont know i am not much familiar to BD.do anybody knows.

----------


## ajfina

is got both , this is a fresh one look
hes is a fake one, they use different crimp and the oil looks cloudy

----------


## Rider

So u think it's not good ? Anyone else?

----------


## MASTERDBOL

i've heard mixed opinions on bd. i got a bunk lot of d-bol from that manufacturer one time. but others have gotten good ones.

----------


## ajfina

> So u think it's not good ? Anyone else?


yes no good,crimping is no bd defenetely

----------


## big_C

handled alot of BD...don't look right bro, I've had fake and real, your bottle looks bad and it looks like a recrimp bottle, when you poped the top off, did it pull the steel and tear it, looks like it was rough to open, looks fake bro. And Tren would have "hit" you by now.

----------


## beyonddriven

Fake is my guess as is most of the BD available it seems. I was pissed b/c I spent a good deal of money on some fake sh*t that looked very similar to that. How much do you trust your source?

----------


## judge_dread

fake I suppose

----------


## Seajackal

I remember that PowerBB posted somewhere some pics of fakes tren from BD
and they are supposed to be from Croatia, you're close to there, right, Rider?
IMO your tren is fake and I wouldn't be surprised that it came from Croatia. Sorry
for your friend.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I think its fake, look at the top of the bottle. Its like there is no cap or a tear mark from a cap.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I dont think I am good at explaining things. The top looks more like the way a Norma (Nandrolone ) would open.

----------


## theshiz777

this is straight frmo their webs-site:

LABELS

Labels on all British Dragon Pharmaceutical multi-dose vials labels have a shiny metallic red or blue section and no hologram. See the example.

Some labels used in summer 2005 have a different design as shown in the example to the right. These limited-run labels have a square, radial-cornered hologram of the British Dragon.





There are British Dragon Pharmaceutical products in circulation with BLUE labels, instead of RED. Blue labels indicate products that have been exported to CIS countries and Eastern Europe. Blue-labelled British Dragon Pharmaceutical products are the same as the red-labelled products.

TOPS

All British Dragon Pharmaceuticals multidose vials have plastic flip-off caps. Beginning in May, 2005, most newly produced multidose vials are using a greater variety of colours. Individual products are assigned their own cap colour and have their name embossed on the cap along with the initials "BD". See the example. The older, non-specifically labeled red, green and white caps are expected to remain in circulation for certain products. 

RUBBER SEALS 
Beginning with production in March 2005, all British Dragon Pharmaceuticals multidose vials are being made with green rubber seals, instead of gray. The seals are embossed with the initials "BD" at four points around the edge and have a dragon stamped in the center. See the example. Older products with gray rubber seals are expected to remain in circulation until approxiimately August, 2005.

----------


## theshiz777

Oh yea, All the Bd stuff has had some kind of hollogram on it...pre 2005 they had big holograms, now they have the small one on the label or just the red or blue shiney one.

----------


## Rocky IV

Ajfina is 100% right, realy trenbolone acetate looks like a dark piss colour..unless its trenbolone depot which is closer to colour in yours,,,but i says trenbolone acetate..all thos fakes are made in russia and that one you have is worse that the rest of the fakes i have seen

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> this is straight frmo their webs-site:
> 
> LABELS
> 
> Labels on all British Dragon Pharmaceutical multi-dose vials labels have a shiny metallic red or blue section and no hologram. See the example.
> 
> Some labels used in summer 2005 have a different design as shown in the example to the right. These limited-run labels have a square, radial-cornered hologram of the British Dragon.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, nice info.

----------

